# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Kürtler Türktür: Elenges Aniti ve Alp Urungu bunun Belgesi >  ABDULLAH ÖCALAN IN KAYINPEDERİ ALİ YILDIRIM KİMDİR mehmetgurkansimsekgmailcom.mpg

## anau2

ABDULLAH ÖCALAN IN KAYINPEDERİ ALİ YILDIRIM KİMDİR mehmetgurkansimsekgmailcom [email protected] MEHMET GÜRKAN ŞİMŞEK

----------

